# Sticky  The UK-Muscle Video Squat thread



## Mingster

Right guys and girls. As requested the UK-Muscle Video Squat thread. This thread has the same guidelines as the Bench Press thread. Simply that anyones opening post in the thread must be accompanied by a video of themselves performing some kind of Squat. Heavy or light, singles or 20 rep lung-busters. All are welcome.

My effort comes from a time where I was adding box/bench Squats to my routine for all the usual reasons. This particular effort was slightly unusual as it is performed with a high bar position which made the lift particularly taxing if I recall.


----------



## swole troll

232.5kg






240kg wraps (late 2016)






192.5kg x8


----------



## Stephen9069

Some of my older squat videos
















And this is were I'm currently at now after a few knee surgeries but aiming for 200kg x 5 by December






Will be doing 100kg x 5 x 5 tomorrow.






Never been the best at squatting and got a long way to go before I squat anything respectable again but with a few technique changes and slow steady build up I'm progressing in the right direction.


----------



## Stephen9069

@Mingster did you collapse after re-racking lol


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> @Mingster did you collapse after re-racking lol


 I always growl a bit when I lift


----------



## Mingster

There seems to be a lot more Benchers that there are Squatters


----------



## Henda83

Wasn't going to post as the squat is not a good lift for me but what the hell may as well contribute.

almost 15 years of prednisone use left me with chronic knee pain and also have a full abdominal incision that is slightly herniated in 3 places and often causes a bit discomfort so can't seem to progress much in squats without one issue flaring up.

stick to Olympic pause squats and can do about 2 and a half plates a side when knees/stomach is behaving


----------



## Mingster

Henda83 said:


> Wasn't going to post as the squat is not a good lift for me but what the hell may as well contribute.
> 
> almost 15 years of prednisone use left me with chronic knee pain and also have a full abdominal incision that is slightly herniated in 3 places and often causes a bit discomfort so can't seem to progress much in squats without one issue flaring up.
> 
> stick to Olympic pause squats and can do about 2 and a half plates a side when knees/stomach is behaving


 Great stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BLqlRh3ln8D/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSbCOkWjihj/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BT1M4kdDQSg/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bb1s4Wfjh0Q/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc2JvNfDZfS/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bcw_HAajke-/






This 18 rep set was fu**ing hardcore lol and done straight after my heavy deadlift work


----------



## 19072

190kg squats at 84kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BZRRjj2HsKQ/

180kg squat

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BWQOEpIAz2x/

A failed 200kg squat

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BaOrdq4HsBS/

the 200kg squat put me out of action from November to Feb this year as I torn my tendon in my left knee and only working my way back up.

Got 3x3,3,3+ tomorrow at 162.5kg and I'll be aiming for 5reps


----------



## 19072

5 reps at 162.5kg today (85% of my 1RM)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BhBuNR7nYx_/


----------



## swole troll

240kg in sleeves from today for an all time PB
24hrs after a push pull meet


----------



## 19072

Here is 4reps at 170kg @ 83kg bodyweight 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BhO3dvdHQsf/


----------



## 41128

__
http://instagr.am/p/BhEhDmPgevZ/

I hope the Instagram link works. If not somebody teach me... SOMEONE TEACH ME :lol:

240kgx2 reps. 3 weeks back into squatting after taking virtually 4 months off squatting and deadlifting and benching no more than 100kg due to multiple reasons.

I'm 6ft4, 22, 23 in July and want a 280kg by then. Did 250kgx1 unfilmed today after a week of man flu and not eating much so very happy with that after a bad week.

Any tips from you seasoned squatters?


----------



## Stephen9069

Finally seeing a little bit of progress, I'm a long way from hitting my previous numbers but its a slow steady process and this was all pain free which I'm happy.

There is a little more left in the tank but I'm not pushing my luck my knee held up nicely and I will continue to build from here hopefully 200kg by Christmas.


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff guys :thumbup1:

There seems to be seven of us who squat on UK-Muscle. Better than I expected


----------



## 19072

Today was week 3 block 3

knee is giving kip but thankfully it's deload next week so rest up.. anyway managed 180kg x 2 at 83kg body weight

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BiW7qkilJfZ/


----------



## Stephen9069

Up to 160kg now which im happy with still got a long way to go but its still progress.

My knee held up fine but there was some pins and needles in there afterwards.


----------



## V8mcl

Aiming for 260 this year.


----------



## Jack of blades

herc said:


> Today was week 3 block 3
> 
> knee is giving kip but thankfully it's deload next week so rest up.. anyway managed 180kg x 2 at 83kg body weight
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BiW7qkilJfZ/


----------



## Jakemaguire




----------



## swole troll

255kg


----------



## Huntingground

300SQ in comp






300SQ in gym


----------



## Matt6210

Huntingground said:


> 300SQ in comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300SQ in gym


 Looked easier in the gym vid mate!


----------



## Jakemaguire




----------



## Stephen9069

Back on track with training after 8 weeks of nothing im aiming for a 600kg total by December

Bench - 150kg

Squat - 200kg

Deadlift - 250kg


----------



## Bataz

Stephen9069 said:


> Back on track with training after 8 weeks of nothing im aiming for a 600kg total by December
> 
> Bench - 150kg
> 
> Squat - 200kg
> 
> Deadlift - 250kg


 You could do a triple with that weight pal. Good stuff!


----------



## Stephen9069

Bataz said:


> You could do a triple with that weight pal. Good stuff!


 Cheers mate my main issue at the minute is consistency lol lofe has got hectic so training is on the back burner again.


----------



## Bataz

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate my main issue at the minute is consistency lol lofe has got hectic so training is on the back burner again.


 I feel your pain mate. We've all been there. Gets hard to juggle things.


----------



## swole troll

220kg x3 from 2 and a half weeks ago when i was 20lb heavier

wanted to get more but a shot burst in my quad on the third rep


----------



## Jakemaguire

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BnjN5grBAFF/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=ywtqdgmi1ucy

Getting them reps in


----------



## Jakemaguire

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn076V2BRHQ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=5uaibgphnjob

Pb triple miss loaded lol


----------



## swole troll

Jakemaguire said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn076V2BRHQ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=5uaibgphnjob
> 
> Pb triple miss loaded lol


 are you still running the Lilliebridge method?


----------



## Jakemaguire

swole troll said:


> are you still running the Lilliebridge method?


 Nope that lasted about two weeks I'm back running my own program that's basically a tweaked version of the Ed coan method when applied correctly it never fails me


----------



## Jakemaguire

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BoHPONqgiBL/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=dyaerziema1g

Another rep pr


----------



## Oioi

135kg x12 - absolute killer






100kg +28kg chains x10


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> 135kg x12 - absolute killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100kg +28kg chains x10


 Well done mate, can't even be arsed to argue with you anymore, hopefully I'll soon be there.

thsts even more impressive considering your weight you only must be 11 or 12 stone? (Not taking the piss)

could you of found a baggier top btw?

also how does anyone know this is actually you? It could be your mate?

not saying it is.... but it could be.

i have bigger fish to fry anyway your not the fakest bloke on the forum no more your 40 year old buddy thst looks closer to 60 is.


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> Well done mate, can't even be arsed to argue with you anymore, hopefully I'll soon be there.
> 
> thsts even more impressive considering your weight you only must be 11 or 12 stone? (Not taking the piss)
> 
> could you of found a baggier top btw?
> 
> also how does anyone know this is actually you? It could be your mate?
> 
> not saying it is.... but it could be.
> 
> i have bigger fish to fry anyway your not the fakest bloke on the forum no more your 40 year old buddy thst looks closer to 60 is.


 Let's keep discussion on track in this thread please.

Indeed it could be anyone. I'd like to think I'd of picked a stronger squatter to be my actor and wouldn't of bothered with the hoodie if that was the case. I normally squat in a vest so chose a loose fitting top to avoid overheating any more than I did anyway.

I'm currently 84kg for refference.

As much as we've called each other every name under the sun if you built a squat and dead on par with your bench you'd be a formidable competitor at many PL comps.

Adios.


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> Let's keep discussion on track in this thread please.
> 
> Indeed it could be anyone. I'd like to think I'd of picked a stronger squatter to be my actor and wouldn't of bothered with the hoodie if that was the case. I normally squat in a vest so chose a loose fitting top to avoid overheating any more than I did anyway.
> 
> I'm currently 84kg for refference.
> 
> As much as we've called each other every name under the sun if you built a squat and dead on par with your bench you'd be a formidable competitor at many PL comps.
> 
> Adios.


 Ok mate we putting this to bed now?

Good squat at that weight still, you know your 1rm?

Ive deadlifted 260 couple years ago tho, I don't dead now need to put them in aswell.


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> Ok mate we putting this to bed now?
> 
> Good squat at that weight still, you know your 1rm?
> 
> Ive deadlifted 260 couple years ago tho, I don't dead now need to put them in aswell.


 Untill next time aha :thumb

These are currently PB's for me so I'm not sure tbh. I'll do a few doubles next Wednesday and see how I go. I'd easily expect a single of 170kg, I'd be chuffed with 175kg and over the moon with 180kg as I am currently.

I'd love a double of 200kg by Christmas tbh.

Next week is my 531 deload so maybe next month on week 3 of the cycle I'll post another video to see how I've got on.


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> Untill next time aha :thumb
> 
> These are currently PB's for me so I'm not sure tbh. I'll do a few doubles next Wednesday and see how I go. I'd easily expect a single of 170kg, I'd be chuffed with 175kg and over the moon with 180kg as I am currently.
> 
> I'd love a double of 200kg by Christmas tbh.
> 
> Next week is my 531 deload so maybe next month on week 3 of the cycle I'll post another video to see how I've got on.


 You got 12 on 135kg surely you could get a single on 180kg.


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> You got 12 on 135kg surely you could get a single on 180kg.


 I'd expect so also. I'm half underestimating my numbers for now as these are still PB's so haven't really tested doubles or sinlges. Rep calculator says 189kg 1RM

I'll soon see.


----------



## 19072

Not impressive by any stretch. But bear in mind I wrecked my knee this month last year to a 200kg squat

Squats 170kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BowddcUAXu3/


----------



## Jack of blades

swole troll said:


> 220kg x3 from 2 and a half weeks ago when i was 20lb heavier
> 
> wanted to get more but a shot burst in my quad on the third rep


 Nice one. Shot burst in your quad?


----------



## swole troll

Jack of blades said:


> Nice one. Shot burst in your quad?


 Yes you can get a sterile abscess with gear (I find it more with short chain esters) and when it pops it bloody hurts and can for a brief moment feel like you've injured yourself


----------



## Powerbuilder93

210kg paused, best is 250kg but am currently rebuilding after a lower back injury


----------

